# A few old shots



## ClosetWriter (Apr 11, 2014)

The snow and ice are almost completely gone. I am getting an itch to hike into the Huron National Forest to see what the spring presents to me, but until then here are a few from the archives of RTL Images:






...well I guess I am at my limit for posting images. I have tried to delete old images, and it still says I have exceeded my limit -- oh well.


----------



## vangoghsear (Apr 15, 2014)

Nice texture, sharp clear and well balanced images.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 15, 2014)

Pretty.


----------



## Burzum0727 (May 16, 2014)

Those look rather nice a good image worth painting


----------



## codylf95 (May 17, 2014)

Great shots. Symetrical images I love.


----------



## Cran (May 21, 2014)

ClosetWriter said:


> ...well I guess I am at my limit for posting images. I have tried to delete old images, and it still says I have exceeded my limit -- oh well.


I've made some adjustments, Dave; try it again (and you should be able to restore any you've deleted without exceeding the new limit).


----------



## Misty Mirrors (Jun 6, 2014)

I liked the second photo. It is three dimensional.
I didn't like the first   .....   sorry.


----------

